# Santa Rosa Sound Report 6/15/16



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Got on the water right after midnight just ahead of the incoming thunderstorms. I figured I had about 2 hrs before they overtook me, so I checked out some water that I had not fished in several years, but had been very successful before.

Water was clear and wind was not bad. 
Did not see any bait, stingrays, mullet or hardly any other fish. 
No beds, no flounder no nothing, it was like a desert.

Storms moved in and I headed home. 
Crossed that stretch of beach off of my list for a while.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

bowdiddly said:


> Got on the water right after midnight just ahead of the incoming thunderstorms. I figured I had about 2 hrs before they overtook me, so I checked out some water that I had not fished in several years, but had been very successful before.
> 
> Water was clear and wind was not bad.
> Did not see any bait, stingrays, mullet or hardly any other fish.
> ...



Mid Chatawhatchee bay the same, did two trips last week covered much, much ground where normally fish lay and only got one each trip, but it was worth it. I took my relative from Nebraska which had never stabbed a flounder and he got his very first one, 13 years old and now hooked on floundering!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

The hotter it gets, the deeper water next to a beach is what you need.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Floundering*

Yep floundering is addicting. My 19 year old daughter loves it. I've got some above water lights but looking for a good setup for underwater. She's gigged about 6 already and started last year.


----------

